# Need Advice on Choosing a Breeder - Ontario/in general



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I could find some clearances for Goldenfield kennel dogs, but most of the dogs listed did not have full clearances. It does not appear they do anything with their dogs, but breed them. Not a kennel I would purchase a puppy. 

Gray Valley, their website does not provide enough information to verify clearances. The only clearance I could find, under the Gray Valley prefix, was an eye clearance for Roxy Roller. They do show their dogs.

Any golden retriever puppy you are considering purchasing should, at minimum, come from parents with all 4 core clearances. Hips and elbows, done after age 2, thru OFA or in Canada OVC clearances done after 18 mths, for dogs born prior to May 1, 2010 only. Heart clearance done by a cardiologist, after 12 mths and yearly CERF or OFA eye exams done by a canine opthamologist.

Golden breeders I would recommend, in Southern Ontario are: Animation Acres (Animation Acres Golden Retriever & Bernese Mountain Dog Breeders), Goldnote (Golden Retrievers Ontario | Puppies | English Cream | British Goldens) and Ambercroft (Ambercroft Kennels)

A forum member Conquerer Gold, is located in Ontario and has beautiful dogs. I do not know him personally, but I know he does the core clearances, and a few additional ones. His website is full of great information. (Conquerer | Golden Retriever Breeder Ontario | Golden Retriever Puppies)

Good luck in your puppy search.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

Logan is from Goldnote (Golden Retrievers Ontario | Puppies | English Cream | British Goldens) in Ontario. He's a pet - not a show dog - and is our first pup, too. We went through a LONG search this time last year. 

We're from Newfoundland and had to get the pup from off the island. We spoke with many breeders, but stuck with Bruce at Goldnote. He was fantastic, accessible and professional every step of the way. He gave us so much information to read before we even committed, including references from his dogs' owners and his vet. 

His dogs all have clearances and the price was reasonable. 

He has a VERY long questionnaire which was odd to me at first, but the questions got us talking about what we _really_ wanted from our dog. He uses the questionnaire to choose the right dog for you. I'm not kidding when I say Logan is the exact temperament we wanted. 

Highly recommend them if you're looking, especially given you're from Ontario 

If you have any questions at all I'm happy to answer, we just went through a long puppy search!


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

In addition to the kennels Millie's Mom posted above, Kyon would be the other I'd recommend. They were lovely in our search, but had big waiting lists.


----------



## Index Case (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you for all your help. It's greatly appreciated! I'll certainly check out all the recommendations.

I have an additional question for anybody out there. How good is the Golden Retriever Club of Canada and would you guys say that the breeders listed on their GRCC 2013 Breeders List | The Golden Retriever Club of Canada site would be reputable? Do they have inspections, pass certain standards, and/or have to meet requirements to be an official member and breeder?

Also, has anybody done any business with http://www.gowrielea.com or have any general thoughts or impressions of them? They are a listed GRCC breeder and member, actively participate in showing, only breed once a year, have champion sires and dams have listed pedigrees for most if not all of their boys and girls, etc.


----------



## Index Case (Mar 6, 2014)

AngieAvenue said:


> Logan is from Goldnote (Golden Retrievers Ontario | Puppies | English Cream | British Goldens) in Ontario. He's a pet - not a show dog - and is our first pup, too. We went through a LONG search this time last year.
> 
> We're from Newfoundland and had to get the pup from off the island. We spoke with many breeders, but stuck with Bruce at Goldnote. He was fantastic, accessible and professional every step of the way. He gave us so much information to read before we even committed, including references from his dogs' owners and his vet.
> 
> ...


May I ask, how much did you pay upfront for Logan to GoldenNote? Thank you so much for your response.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not sure how reputable the GRCC is... I've never dealt with them, but I'm sure people here have... I'm a noob  

I think the best way to ensure the breeder is reputable is to ensure the information they're sharing with you is true - ex. clearances/pedigree showing on on the site (OFA, K9data), references checking out, transparent track record, etc. 

People on this site were SUCH a valuable resource when we were searching.

We paid half up front for Logan. I think it was $1300 total, so $750 up front and $750 when we got him.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

I just looked at a few dogs from Gowrielea and they seem to have all their clearances on k9data and nothing pops out as an initial red flag for me.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I know of Gowrielea, I believe my younger girl has some Gowrielea blood through the stud dog. They have beautiful dogs, and do all appropriate clearances. However, they do not breed often.

In southern Ontario expect to pay between $1200 and $1500 for a well bred pup.

I agree with Angie, if you use the GRCC for puppy referrals, you should still do your homework, and verify all clearances.


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

The GRCC is the Golden Retriever Club of Canada, the National Breed club. We do have a breeders list, it is comprised of members (5 years or longer) that agree to abide by the Code of Ethics, however, as has been mentioned above it is still of paramount importance to due your research on any breeder (on the GRCC breeders list or not).

For anyone wanting to come out for a weekend of everything Golden the GRCC National Speciality is being held in Kemptville this year, you can find all information here 2014 GRCC National Agility, Working, Obedience, Conformation, Rally and so much more!

Cheers
Rob


----------



## shaysilk (Aug 10, 2014)

Isn't 2,500 for a companion golden a little too much?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

shaysilk said:


> Isn't 2,500 for a companion golden a little too much?


 For that price you would expect your puppy to have parents with both conformation titles (the looks part) and performance titles (the sporting part) in something like obedience or field work and multiple generations of health clearances. Whether the puppy is intended to be a companion or a show dog doesn't really matter. There is great value in those health clearances, they increase your odds of having a dog live a pain-free life without inherited problems that Goldens are prone to. That's a great thing for a pet or a show dog. The performance titles show you that the parents are trainable and enjoy working with their trainer. Even if you never show a dog a day in your life, you want your Golden Retriever to be easy to train and want to please you. These are also inherited traits that are worth every bit as much to you as a pet owner (maybe even more so) as they would be to a show owner. The conformation titles are also very nice, they show you that your puppy's parents follow the standard for correct Golden Retriever looks and structure. You want your dog to look like a Golden no matter how much you pay.

You should be able to find a well bred Golden for less money, but be aware that there are good reasons to make sure that the breeder you choose is doing things the right way with their dogs. You want your pup to live a long healthy life and be a good fit for you and your lifestyle. Good breeders are a support for the life of the dog and will be a great resource for you. Keep up the good work with your research.


----------



## megacabby (May 7, 2014)

*Goldenfield Kennels*

I've done some extensive research of the breeders you've listed and noticed that the breeders acquire their dogs from breeders within the same area of where they are located. A good indication and possibly a standard, the dog's official name will include the breeder/kennel's name.

If you are looking at Goldenfield, the last two litters posted on their site are by the same sire, CCH Kyon Shine A Light by Kyon Kennels. 

Note however, there are a few breeders in the area including Kyon who will import from Europe in preparation of enhancing their Golden lines.

As for reference to the lesser breeder that you referred, you may want to look up the pedigree of the Dam from K9data.com and check out the clearance of the line.

As for me, I've picked up our Puppy from Goldenfield of the CCH Kyon Shine A Light and Flower litter. Note and according to the certifications that Karen (Goldenfield) has provided, both the parents have clearances as per certification. 

On a final note and as per lines according to the Pedigree of both parents, all belong to healthy and champion lines of Canada and Europe.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

(QUOTE)As for me, I've picked up our Puppy from Goldenfield of the CCH Kyon Shine A Light and Flower litter. Note and according to the certifications that Karen (Goldenfield) has provided, both the parents have clearances as per certification. 

On a final note and as per lines according to the Pedigree of both parents, all belong to healthy and champion lines of Canada and Europe.[/QUOTE]

Flower has no elbow clearance and heart and eyes are not on OFA> she has only hips listed. Just FYI.


----------

